# Zeman:"Strano che l'Atalanta corra ancora così...".



## admin (25 Giugno 2020)

Bordata di Zeman nei confronti dell'Atalanta. In particolare, della straripante condizione fisica dei bergamaschi, dopo mesi di lockdown:"Per ora sta correndo ancora l’Atalanta, stranamente, visto che viene da Bergamo dove ci sono stati più problemi che altrove. Con quello che è successo a Bergamo pensavo che non avessero molto tempo per prepararsi e lavorare. Certo, se poi Malinovskyi indovina quei gol. La Lazio ieri gli ha dato una mano, l’ha aiutata. Dopo lo 0-2 pensavo la potessero chiudere. Il campionato è da giocare, perché anche la Juve non sta tanto bene. Comunque, il calcio così è senza sale, è come un piatto insipido, senza la gente non c’è spettacolo, non c’è piacere".


----------



## admin (25 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Zeman nei confronti dell'Atalanta. In particolare, della straripante condizione fisica dei bergamaschi, dopo mesi di lockdown:"Per ora sta correndo ancora l’Atalanta, stranamente, visto che viene da Bergamo dove ci sono stati più problemi che altrove. Con quello che è successo a Bergamo pensavo che non avessero molto tempo per prepararsi e lavorare. Certo, se poi Malinovskyi indovina quei gol. La Lazio ieri gli ha dato una mano, l’ha aiutata. Dopo lo 0-2 pensavo la potessero chiudere. Il campionato è da giocare, perché anche la Juve non sta tanto bene. Comunque, il calcio così è senza sale, è come un piatto insipido, senza la gente non c’è spettacolo, non c’è piacere".



Eh, qui siamo sempre avanti. E' da un bel pezzo che ne parliamo...

Ripeto: non credo a "pozioni magiche", ma di sicuro non è una cosa normale.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Zeman nei confronti dell'Atalanta. In particolare, della straripante condizione fisica dei bergamaschi, dopo mesi di lockdown:"Per ora sta correndo ancora l’Atalanta, *stranamente*, visto che viene da Bergamo dove ci sono stati più problemi che altrove. Con quello che è successo a Bergamo pensavo che non avessero molto tempo per prepararsi e lavorare. Certo, se poi Malinovskyi indovina quei gol. La Lazio ieri gli ha dato una mano, l’ha aiutata. Dopo lo 0-2 pensavo la potessero chiudere. Il campionato è da giocare, perché anche la Juve non sta tanto bene. Comunque, il calcio così è senza sale, è come un piatto insipido, senza la gente non c’è spettacolo, non c’è piacere".



Zdenek uno di noi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Zeman nei confronti dell'Atalanta. In particolare, della straripante condizione fisica dei bergamaschi, dopo mesi di lockdown:"Per ora sta correndo ancora l’Atalanta, stranamente, visto che viene da Bergamo dove ci sono stati più problemi che altrove. Con quello che è successo a Bergamo pensavo che non avessero molto tempo per prepararsi e lavorare. Certo, se poi Malinovskyi indovina quei gol. La Lazio ieri gli ha dato una mano, l’ha aiutata. Dopo lo 0-2 pensavo la potessero chiudere. Il campionato è da giocare, perché anche la Juve non sta tanto bene. Comunque, il calcio così è senza sale, è come un piatto insipido, senza la gente non c’è spettacolo, non c’è piacere".



Taac.

Ottima questa “allusione” di Zeman, speriamo che altri seguano a ruota.

Ricordate che Zeman fu quello a sollevare sospetti sulla Ndranghetus di Agricola quando fece notare che Del Piero aveva un collo stile Tyson dell’88. Poi si scoprì che aveva ragione. Eh si, ragazzi, forse non lo ricordate, di sicuro i più giovani non lo ricordano, ma Zeman fu determinante a far scoppiare il bubbone.

Speriamo che sempre più persone aprano gli occhi invece di leccare l’ano ai cani servi orobici.

Sti maiali bergamosci che ci chiamano bilanisti quando loro hanno 28 anni di B nella loro storia e una bacheca inesistente mi hanno davvero stancato.


----------



## wildfrank (25 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Taac.
> 
> Ottima questa “allusione” di Zeman, speriamo che altri seguano a ruota.
> 
> ...



Guariniello è ancora vivo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Guariniello è ancora vivo?



Si, anche se non so per quanto...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Bordata di Zeman nei confronti dell'Atalanta. In particolare, della straripante condizione fisica dei bergamaschi, dopo mesi di lockdown:"Per ora sta correndo ancora l’Atalanta, stranamente, visto che viene da Bergamo dove ci sono stati più problemi che altrove. Con quello che è successo a Bergamo pensavo che non avessero molto tempo per prepararsi e lavorare. Certo, se poi Malinovskyi indovina quei gol. La Lazio ieri gli ha dato una mano, l’ha aiutata. Dopo lo 0-2 pensavo la potessero chiudere. Il campionato è da giocare, perché anche la Juve non sta tanto bene. Comunque, il calcio così è senza sale, è come un piatto insipido, senza la gente non c’è spettacolo, non c’è piacere".



Non mi aspettavo che Zeman leggesse MW.

Qualcuno conosce il suo nickname?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non mi aspettavo che Zeman leggesse MW.
> 
> Qualcuno conosce il suo nickname?



Ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## wildfrank (25 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, anche se non so per quanto...



Vedo su Wikipedia che ha 79 anni, mi sa che la voglia di indagare gli è passata.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vedo su Wikipedia che ha 79 anni, mi sa che la voglia di indagare gli è passata.



Intanto io mi godo la bordata di Zeman, perché finché sono i Pistocchi di turno a parlarne su Twitter e i tifosi sui forum cambia poco (anche se non è certo solo un’opinione dei milanisti, ho letto diversi forum di indaisti, ndranghetisti, romanisti ecc e tutti hanno sospetti su questa Atalanta, e scrivono cose simili), se a parlare è quello che mise nella melma la Ndranghetus di Agricola le cose cambiano.


----------



## Raryof (25 Giugno 2020)

Credo stiano tendando l'impresa Champions da quando sono andati in EL, prima c'era il "bel Napoli", quello del bel gioco, quello che arrivò in Champs e non fece neanche malissimo, poi la Rometta che di riffa e di raffa ha "vinto" una semi di Champs quasi a fine ciclo "d'oro" ma perdente, poi giustamente i media si sono riportati subito sul ritorno del Milan che è tornato in Champions grazie al fondo di strozz.. ah no scusate, quello non è vero, non può succedere.
Attenzione perché l'Atalanta ha un sistema di gioco che basa tutto sull'intensità e sulla corsa, sono dopati? sicuramente sì, infatti stanno facendo all in e se la giocano qui, come il Marsiglia nel 93, vedono la possibilità (soprattutto in gara secca) di poter addirittura arrivare in finale e vedrete, col caldo che ci sarà avranno un vantaggio doppio perché da una parte c'è il grande club che vuole affossarti coi passaggini e con gli esterni con gamba e dall'altra ci sono loro che corrono il triplo e sfruttano a dovere i calci da fermo, questo in campo internazionale dove la corsa e l'intensità la fanno da padrone, se arriveranno ben dopati potrebbe succedere l'inimmaginabile, del resto anche il Borussia tanti anni fa arrivò in finale, ma qui parliamo di una squadra con giocatori mediocri, una squadra che ha un predominio fisico nell'arco dei 90 minuti assurdo, per me, ripeto, se la stanno giocando ora e con bombe annesse, sono baldanzosi, sicuri, si sentono di poter recuperare uno 0-2 come se niente fosse, bah, purtroppo sembra davvero qualcosa di marcio e voglio capire quando avrà fine, cosa servirà per tirarli giù, un Giannino sicuramente non può bastare... credo si dovrà tornare a fare i seri e bloccare i posti Champs, senza più la certezza di arrivare tra le prime 4 il palloncino si sgonfierà e lì ci sarà poco da fare anche per i marziani bergamaschi perché l'Atalanta strutturalmente non può permettersi di mantenersi a questi livelli con una certa costanza, né a livello psicofisico, ambientale, societario, tecnico, economico, conta poco la Champs e gli introiti, loro prendono i soldi ma non spendono, vendere a tanto e comprare a poco, prima o poi il giochino finirà.


----------



## hiei87 (25 Giugno 2020)

Finalmente qualcuno lo dice. Grande Zeman, ancora una volta!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Credo stiano tendando l'impresa Champions da quando sono andati in EL, prima c'era il "bel Napoli", quello del bel gioco, quello che arrivò in Champs e non fece neanche malissimo, poi la Rometta che di riffa e di raffa ha "vinto" una semi di Champs quasi a fine ciclo "d'oro" ma perdente, poi giustamente i media si sono riportati subito sul ritorno del Milan che è tornato in Champions grazie al fondo di strozz.. ah no scusate, quello non è vero, non può succedere.
> Attenzione perché l'Atalanta ha un sistema di gioco che basa tutto sull'intensità e sulla corsa, sono dopati? sicuramente sì, infatti stanno facendo all in e se la giocano qui, come il Marsiglia nel 93, vedono la possibilità (soprattutto in gara secca) di poter addirittura arrivare in finale e vedrete, col caldo che ci sarà avranno un vantaggio doppio perché da una parte c'è il grande club che vuole affossarti coi passaggini e con gli esterni con gamba e dall'altra ci sono loro che corrono il triplo e sfruttano a dovere i calci da fermo, questo in campo internazionale dove la corsa e l'intensità la fanno da padrone, se arriveranno ben dopati potrebbe succedere l'inimmaginabile, del resto anche il Borussia tanti anni fa arrivò in finale, ma qui parliamo di una squadra con giocatori mediocri, una squadra che ha un predominio fisico nell'arco dei 90 minuti assurdo, per me, ripeto, se la stanno giocando ora e con bombe annesse, sono baldanzosi, sicuri, si sentono di poter recuperare uno 0-2 come se niente fosse, bah, purtroppo sembra davvero qualcosa di marcio e voglio capire quando avrà fine, cosa servirà per tirarli giù, un Giannino sicuramente non può bastare... credo si dovrà tornare a fare i seri e bloccare i posti Champs, senza più la certezza di arrivare tra le prime 4 il palloncino si sgonfierà e lì ci sarà poco da fare anche per i marziani bergamaschi perché l'Atalanta strutturalmente non può permettersi di mantenersi a questi livelli con una certa costanza, né a livello psicofisico, ambientale, societario, tecnico, economico, conta poco la Champs e gli introiti, loro prendono i soldi ma non spendono, vendere a tanto e comprare a poco, prima o poi il giochino finirà.




Ma certo. Solo degli ingenui (per usare un eufemismo da mondiale del medesimo) potrebbero credere che l’Atalanta sia in grado con le sue forze di avere un attacco degno, come media goal, del Barcellona di Guardiola (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/atalanta...treaming-vt91033-post2073847.html#post2073847 ).


----------



## Davidoff (25 Giugno 2020)

Il sospetto viene, c'è da dire però che in Europa ci sono altre squadre che tengono i loro ritmi e la loro intensità, il calcio attuale si sta spostando in quella direzione. A noi sembrano alieni perché in Italia siamo indietro sotto tutti i punti di vista, in più loro fanno mercato puntando proprio giocatori con quelle caratteristiche.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il sospetto viene, c'è da dire però che in Europa ci sono altre squadre che tengono i loro ritmi e la loro intensità, il calcio attuale si sta spostando in quella direzione. A noi sembrano alieni perché in Italia siamo indietro sotto tutti i punti di vista, in più loro fanno mercato puntando proprio giocatori con quelle caratteristiche.



Mah, sui loro ritmi, parliamone...

E comunque se vedo una Formula 1 che va da Formula 1 non mi stupisco, se vedo una Formula 3 che da due giri di pista alle Formula 2 e lotta alla pari con le Formula 1 beh, li sento odore di bruciato, sempre per usare un eufemismo.

Tradotto: che il Barcellona di Guardiola avesse una media goal da quasi tre a partita ci sta, essendo una squadra all time sia per gioco che per singoli, che l’Atalanta abbia la capacità di produrre una mole offensiva simile a quella di quel Barca,come ho mostrato in un altro post (peraltro in un contesto più difficile per il gioco d’attacco come quello italiano, che è sempre superiore al campionato spagnolo in tattica e difesa, e non di poco), non ci credo manco se lo vedo. E infatti, pur vedendolo, non ci credo.


----------



## Igor91 (25 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, qui siamo sempre avanti. E' da un bel pezzo che ne parliamo...
> 
> Ripeto: non credo a "pozioni magiche", ma di sicuro non è una cosa normale.



Non credi alle pozioni??

Lavoro nel campo dello sport da 2 anni... Mai sentito parlare di epigenetica? Peptidi? Sarms? Modulatori selettivi?
Con 2 mesi ti fanno crescere i muscoli pure al buchino delle ciapet... Figurarsi l'aumento della prestazione, che è la cosa più semplice da ottenere in ambito sportivo.

Stiamo facendo passi avanti che nemmeno si possono immaginare ... Fra qualche anno scopriremo se tutto ciò ha un prezzo, e a me personalmente pare che a Bergamo stanno facendo un bel po di esperimenti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno lo dice. Grande Zeman, ancora una volta!



Importantissima questa dichiarazione. Finché solo Pistocchi aveva avuto il coraggio di dire qualcosa noi potevamo dire ciò che volevamo che non cambiava nulla, ma Zeman non è proprio un Pistocchi qualunque.


----------



## Raryof (25 Giugno 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il sospetto viene, c'è da dire però che in Europa ci sono altre squadre che tengono i loro ritmi e la loro intensità, il calcio attuale si sta spostando in quella direzione. A noi sembrano alieni perché in Italia siamo indietro sotto tutti i punti di vista, in più loro fanno mercato puntando proprio giocatori con quelle caratteristiche.



Atalanta non sta in provincia di Bergamo (ITA)?
E' un caso raro, ma lo scopriremo solamente quando saranno scoppiati perché come ho scritto sopra prima o poi si fermeranno.
E' un all in, se la giocano ora, ovviamente loro sono l'Atalanta e nessuno dirà niente, "sono mediocri, sono una cenerentola, una favola" e poi zaac, vai a vedere il loro rendimento e sembrano fare un altro sport con Palomino vari..
Io ricordo il Pasalic di qualche anno fa, ora è un altro giocatore, prendete Conti, Kessie il 30 enne (da loro aveva solo 26-27 anni), anni fa volavano, da noi non gli ho visto fare una partita a tutta, da alieni, semplicemente irreale.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Atalanta non sta in provincia di Bergamo (ITA)?
> E' un caso raro, ma lo scopriremo solamente quando saranno scoppiati perché come ho scritto sopra prima o poi si fermeranno.
> E' un all in, se la giocano ora, ovviamente loro sono l'Atalanta e nessuno dirà niente, "sono mediocri, sono una cenerentola, una favola" e poi zaac, vai a vedere il loro rendimento e sembrano fare un altro sport con Palomino vari..
> Io ricordo il Pasalic di qualche anno fa, ora è un altro giocatore, prendete Conti, Kessie il 30 enne (da loro aveva solo 26-27 anni), anni fa volavano, da noi non gli ho visto fare una partita a tutta, da alieni, semplicemente irreale.



Ma pure Gagliardini da loro sembrava un altro giocatore. Pure Cristante, Grassi, Gabbiadini, oltre ai casi eclatanti di Kessien e Ugo Conti da te menzionati.

Si potrebbero fare esempi per ore.

C’è del marcio in Danimarca, per citare l’Amleto, e Bangsbo fatalità è... danese!


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Giugno 2020)

Man, sinceramente mi sembrano accuse senza senso ragazzi. Se andate a vedere la classifica sulle squadre che corrono più km quest’anno l’Atalanta è al 9 posto. L’Inter domina questa classifica.
Piuttosto farei i complimenti a Gasperini visto che ieri ha fatto un secondo tempo con la difesa schierata a centrocampo...coraggio e rischio ben premiati.
Pressing attuato perfettamente e tanto possesso palla con la Lazio a CORRERE dietro il pallone.
In Champions possono tranquillamente imitare l’Ajax dello scorso anno...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (25 Giugno 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Credo stiano tendando l'impresa Champions da quando sono andati in EL, prima c'era il "bel Napoli", quello del bel gioco, quello che arrivò in Champs e non fece neanche malissimo, poi la Rometta che di riffa e di raffa ha "vinto" una semi di Champs quasi a fine ciclo "d'oro" ma perdente, poi giustamente i media si sono riportati subito sul ritorno del Milan che è tornato in Champions grazie al fondo di strozz.. ah no scusate, quello non è vero, non può succedere.
> Attenzione perché l'Atalanta ha un sistema di gioco che basa tutto sull'intensità e sulla corsa, sono dopati? sicuramente sì, infatti stanno facendo all in e se la giocano qui, come il Marsiglia nel 93, vedono la possibilità (soprattutto in gara secca) di poter addirittura arrivare in finale e vedrete, col caldo che ci sarà avranno un vantaggio doppio perché da una parte c'è il grande club che vuole affossarti coi passaggini e con gli esterni con gamba e dall'altra ci sono loro che corrono il triplo e sfruttano a dovere i calci da fermo, questo in campo internazionale dove la corsa e l'intensità la fanno da padrone, se arriveranno ben dopati potrebbe succedere l'inimmaginabile, del resto anche il Borussia tanti anni fa arrivò in finale, ma qui parliamo di una squadra con giocatori mediocri, una squadra che ha un predominio fisico nell'arco dei 90 minuti assurdo, per me, ripeto, se la stanno giocando ora e con bombe annesse, sono baldanzosi, sicuri, si sentono di poter recuperare uno 0-2 come se niente fosse, bah, purtroppo sembra davvero qualcosa di marcio e voglio capire quando avrà fine, cosa servirà per tirarli giù, un Giannino sicuramente non può bastare... credo si dovrà tornare a fare i seri e bloccare i posti Champs, senza più la certezza di arrivare tra le prime 4 il palloncino si sgonfierà e lì ci sarà poco da fare anche per i marziani bergamaschi perché l'Atalanta strutturalmente non può permettersi di mantenersi a questi livelli con una certa costanza, né a livello psicofisico, ambientale, societario, tecnico, economico, conta poco la Champs e gli introiti, loro prendono i soldi ma non spendono, vendere a tanto e comprare a poco, prima o poi il giochino finirà.



Almeno il Marsiglia del 93 era uno squadrone, pieno di grandi giocatori: Barthez, Mozer, Deschamps, Desailly, Boksic, Pelé,Voller.
Dal 88-93 avevano dei fuoriclasse paurosi: Forster, Amoros ,Tigana, Francesccoli, Pixie Stojkovic, Waddle, Papin...... 

Ma questi qua chi sono?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Giugno 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Man, sinceramente mi sembrano accuse senza senso ragazzi. Se andate a vedere la classifica sulle squadre che corrono più km quest’anno l’Atalanta è al 9 posto. L’Inter domina questa classifica.
> Piuttosto farei i complimenti a Gasperini visto che ieri ha fatto un secondo tempo con la difesa schierata a centrocampo...coraggio e rischio ben premiati.
> Pressing attuato perfettamente e tanto possesso palla con la Lazio a CORRERE dietro il pallone.
> In Champions possono tranquillamente imitare l’Ajax dello scorso anno...



Il punto non è quanto corrono (anche perché correre tanto a vuoto non serve), ma il fatto che giocano all’ottantesimo come giocano al quindicesimo del primo tempo, e non perdono mai un duello che sia uno, anche contro squadre prettamente fisiche eh.

La Lazio in questi anni ha vinto dei trofei e quest’anno sta facendo un’annata clamorosa, nessuno però solleva certi dubbi.

Leggo gente di tutte le fedi calcistiche sollevare dubbi su questi qua.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Giugno 2020)

Dopo il 3-2 la Lazio ha provato a spingere correndo con più intensità dell’Atalanta...che ha avuto infatti qualche azione in contropiede.
Il vero punto è che corrono benissimo, pressing efficiente e poi logicamente hanno giocatori fisici in mezzo al campo. L’unico esile è Papu Gomez...


----------



## hiei87 (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Importantissima questa dichiarazione. Finché solo Pistocchi aveva avuto il coraggio di dire qualcosa noi potevamo dire ciò che volevamo che non cambiava nulla, ma Zeman non è proprio un Pistocchi qualunque.



Beh, venti anni fa le sue dichiarazioni furono importanti per portare a galla la verità sui gobbi e il miracoloso Dr. Agricola. Purtroppo alla fine non ci sono state conseguenze e tutto è finito a tarallucci e vino. Così sarà sicuramente anche stavolta, però resta la piccola soddisfazione di sentire qualcuno che non si fa problemi a dire ciò che in tanti pensiamo.


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Man, sinceramente mi sembrano accuse senza senso ragazzi. Se andate a vedere la classifica sulle squadre che corrono più km quest’anno l’Atalanta è al 9 posto. L’Inter domina questa classifica.
> Piuttosto farei i complimenti a Gasperini visto che ieri ha fatto un secondo tempo con la difesa schierata a centrocampo...coraggio e rischio ben premiati.
> Pressing attuato perfettamente e tanto possesso palla con la Lazio a CORRERE dietro il pallone.
> In Champions possono tranquillamente imitare l’Ajax dello scorso anno...



Quello che corre di più da loro e il numero 37 del campionato.
Se loro sono dopati, i 36 che sono davanti a de Roon lo sono pure?
Aggiungerei che de roon che è il numero 1 atalantino corre meno di Bennacer. Sui 150 metri a partita..

Raga svegliamoci
Non corrono più di noi, corrono meglio. Già avendo la difesa a metà campo dimezzi la distanza da percorrere per arrivare in porta... Quello che sarebbe l'obiettivo numero uno nel calcio.
Dovendo correre meno per come è messa la squadra, possono mettere più intensità e fare quel sforzo in più che i nostri non riescono più a fare (o che non provano nemmeno a fare). 


Conti 10.485 (Calabria corre meno) 
Musacchio 9.863 (ho messo lui perché corre più di Duarte, kjaer e Gabbia) 
Romagnoli 10.356
Theo 10.431
Kessie 10.702
Bennacer 10.856
Castillejo 9.075
Calhanoglu 10.554
Rebic 7.659
Zlatan 8.624

Da noi, pure quel morto di Biglia ha una media di 10.241m

Insomma se ci rifletti sono tutte corse di posizionamento. 
Io non ricordo una discesa di conti. 
Quei 10 km sono solo dei su e giù poco utili alla squadra. 
Quando era à l'Atalanta non scendeva così giù ma sopratutto finiva in porta(ok che faceva il quinto e non il quarto).
E come hai detto giustamente, loro hanno la palla più di noi.
Loro fanno 57,78%di possesso palla mentre noi facciamo 54,74%.
3% in più non sono pochi.

Si può continuare l'analisi : il numero di tiri.
Il Milan ha una media di 4,5 tiri IN PORTA.
L'Atalanta invece 7,7. 
Eppure la media di TIRI è piutosto vicina : 16 per noi, 20 per loro. 
Ma loro quando tirano riescono a beccare la porta.
I nostri non hanno certo il tiro da fuori come caratteristica. 
Theo si. E nessun altro in difesa. 
Nessuno in mezzo al campo. 
Le mezze punte nemmeno. Lasciamo perdere la balistica di Calha. 
E le punte nemmeno.

Tutte queste cose vanno pesate quando devi scegliere giocatori. 
Da noi non ci pensano nemmeno.

Pero e più semplice dire che è tutto doping. 
Se mai un giorno sarà ufficiale allora sarà giustissimo punirli. Però per adesso proverei di più ad analizzare quello che fanno sul campo.
C'è tanto da imparare. Non perché abbiano creato qualcosa di nuovo ma perché provano a fare cose che le altre non hanno voglia di provare per paura di prenderle.
Guardate l'autogol di de roon.
Guardate il baricentro della squadra quando perdono palla e si i vola il laziale sulla fascia destra. 
Questi ti assiedono. E per come vedo io il calcio e una cosa che andrebbe sempre applaudita. Pure da avversario.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, qui siamo sempre avanti. E' da un bel pezzo che ne parliamo...
> 
> Ripeto: non credo a "pozioni magiche", ma di sicuro non è una cosa normale.



Di solito nello sport, quando c'è troppa puzza di bruciato qualcosa sotto c'è...magari sono semplicemente atletici, ma vedere una squadra italiana correre più degli inglesi..mah..


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Taac.
> 
> Ottima questa “allusione” di Zeman, speriamo che altri seguano a ruota.
> 
> ...



Io non dico che tu non possa aver ragione però capirai che parliamo di un qualcosa che non possiamo nè sapere nè dimostrare.
Ci sono cose però che vediamo e che avvengono sotto i nostri occhi e almeno di quello potremmo parlarne per cercare di capire.
Mi riferisco al volume di affari che corre sull'asse torino-bergamo,ultima polpetta impastata due giorni fa, e che può avere ripercussioni più o meno dirette sul campo.
Lo scorso campionato, sul finire della stagione, sono stato uno dei pochi qua (forse l'unico?!!) a sollevare dubbi circa il finale di stagione morbido dell'atalanta con punti conquistati con estrema facilità a roma, napoli e perfino a torino contro i gobbi.
Non mi ha per nulla convinto quel 'vento' che ha spinto gli orobici in champions tagliandoci le gambe.
A conti fatti per noi quel quarto posto sarebbe stato vitale ma sembrava quasi che il 'sistema' avesse decretato che il milan quarto non ci doveva arrivare.
In tanti mi hanno dato del rosicone, del perdente, del visionario e tanti altri appellativi che non sto qua a ripetere.
Io sono un grande estimatore del gasp e del suo gioco e riconosco che a bergamo stanno lavorando benissimo ma quel finale di stagione mi ha convinto per nulla.
Oggi ,sempre i nostri occhi, quel cerchio torino-bergamo si sta chiudendo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di solito nello sport, quando c'è troppa puzza di bruciato qualcosa sotto c'è...magari sono semplicemente atletici, ma vedere una squadra italiana correre più degli inglesi..mah..



Che poi ci si focalizza sulla quantità di chilometri percorsi invece che su altri fattori ben più importanti come il loro essere sempre sul pezzo all’ottantesimo come al decimo, senza cali, e il loro devastare dal punto di vista fisico anche squadre rognose e tarate appunto sull’aspetto atletico. Sono queste le cose che fanno si che abbiano una media goal da Barcellona di Guardiola (e non è un’iperbole).

Anche perché pure l’Inda di Gonde è una squadra molto fisica, a inizio stagione facevano paura ma non hanno mai dato l’impressione di essere dei cyborg nonostante anche loro abbiano gente fisicatissima e adatta ad un certo tipo di calcio, e anzi, a una certa erano pure spompati. E adesso con la ripresa qualche problema lo stanno evidenziando. Infatti a nessuno è venuto in mente di dire certe cose sull’Inda.

Invece sti qua in qualunque momento della stagione sono sempre le solite macchine schiacciasassi.




diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non dico che tu non possa aver ragione però capirai che parliamo di un qualcosa che non possiamo nè sapere nè dimostrare.
> Ci sono cose però che vediamo e che avvengono sotto i nostri occhi e almeno di quello potremmo parlarne per cercare di capire.
> Mi riferisco al volume di affari che corre sull'asse torino-bergamo,ultima polpetta impastata due giorni fa, e che può avere ripercussioni più o meno dirette sul campo.
> Lo scorso campionato, sul finire della stagione, sono stato uno dei pochi qua (forse l'unico?!!) a sollevare dubbi circa il finale di stagione morbido dell'atalanta con punti conquistati con estrema facilità a roma, napoli e perfino a torino contro i gobbi.
> ...



Lascia stare va, il finale dello scorso anno mi fa vomitare. Oltre all’1-1 abilmente confezionato a Torino, ci sarebbe molto da dire anche sulla partita col Sassuolo, dove guardacaso il Sassuolo, dopo essere passato in vantaggio, vede l’indaista Berardi farsi espellere in maniera assurda, con l’Atalanta che poi rimonta.

Comunque ricordo bene, c’ero anche io sul forum, anche io mi sono beccato gli stessi appellativi per quegli stessi motivi.


----------



## Andris (26 Giugno 2020)

io ero sicuro che nessuna squadra in Italia fosse capace questa stagione di rimontare due reti alla Lazio e vincere la partita.
pensavo che fino a juve-lazio non avrebbero perso neanche una volta
sinceramente sullo 0-2 non so quanti si aspettassero la rimonta


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi ci si focalizza sulla quantità di chilometri percorsi invece che su altri fattori ben più importanti come il loro essere sempre sul pezzo all’ottantesimo come al decimo, senza cali, e il loro devastare dal punto di vista fisico anche squadre rognose e tarate appunto sull’aspetto atletico. Sono queste le cose che fanno si che abbiano una media goal da Barcellona di Guardiola (e non è un’iperbole).
> 
> Anche perché pure l’Inda di Gonde è una squadra molto fisica, a inizio stagione facevano paura ma non hanno mai dato l’impressione di essere dei cyborg nonostante anche loro abbiano gente fisicatissima e adatta ad un certo tipo di calcio, e anzi, a una certa erano pure spompati. Infatti a nessuno è venuto in mente di dire certe cose sull’Inda.
> 
> ...



Ecco, la partita farsa contro il sassuolo col gobbo berardi 'man of the match' l'avevo proprio scordata.
Siamo stati trattati come il lecce di turno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io non dico che tu non possa aver ragione però capirai che parliamo di un qualcosa che non possiamo nè sapere nè dimostrare.
> Ci sono cose però che vediamo e che avvengono sotto i nostri occhi e almeno di quello potremmo parlarne per cercare di capire.
> Mi riferisco al volume di affari che corre sull'asse torino-bergamo,ultima polpetta impastata due giorni fa, e che può avere ripercussioni più o meno dirette sul campo.
> Lo scorso campionato, sul finire della stagione, sono stato uno dei pochi qua (forse l'unico?!!) a sollevare dubbi circa il finale di stagione morbido dell'atalanta con punti conquistati con estrema facilità a roma, napoli e perfino a torino contro i gobbi.
> ...



Eccomi qua..ricordo benissimo il finale dell'anno scorso, il pari regalato dalla Juve che garantì la CL visto che poi c'era solo da sistemare la pratica scansuolo...
tutto too easy..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ecco, la partita farsa contro il sassuolo col gobbo berardi 'man of the match' l'avevo proprio scordata.
> Siamo stati trattati come il lecce di turno.



Gobbo? Non era indaista? In ogni caso cambia poco, fu malafede assoluta.

Come il Lecce di turno, proprio così, ma mica solo in quell’occasione, basta ricordarsi gli arbitraggi. Solo il Toro ha avuto più punti sottratti dagli arbitri rispetto a noi, nella scorsa stagione.



Andris ha scritto:


> io ero sicuro che nessuna squadra in Italia fosse capace questa stagione di rimontare due reti alla Lazio e vincere la partita.
> pensavo che fino a juve-lazio non avrebbero perso neanche una volta
> sinceramente sullo 0-2 non so quanti si aspettassero la rimonta



Io l’ho chiamata fin da quando quel maledetto Immobile ha sbagliato il goal dello 0-3. Maledetto.


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Giugno 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello che corre di più da loro e il numero 37 del campionato.
> Se loro sono dopati, i 36 che sono davanti a de Roon lo sono pure?
> Aggiungerei che de roon che è il numero 1 atalantino corre meno di Bennacer. Sui 150 metri a partita..
> 
> ...



Guardare la tabella dei km percorsi a mio parere ha poco senso. Per oltre metà delle partite hanno corso solo un tempo, segnato 3 o 4 gol e poi hanno amministrato. 
Quello che sostiene Zeman (e che io condivido) è che fino ad ora non hanno avuto alcuna flessione. L'anno scorso addirittura hanno iniziato dai preliminari di Europa League... eppure hanno corso praticamente tutto l'anno.
Prima squadra al mondo senza una minima flessione in tutta la stagione calcistica. Il dubbio viene a tutti...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Gobbo? Non era indaista? In ogni caso cambia poco, fu malafede assoluta.
> 
> Come il Lecce di turno, proprio così, ma mica solo in quell’occasione, basta ricordarsi gli arbitraggi. Solo il Toro ha avuto più punti sottratti dagli arbitri rispetto a noi, nella scorsa stagione.
> 
> ...



Non lo so se tifa inter ma è stato in pugno ai gobbi per almeno 3 anni con un diritto di prelazione poi mai esercitato.
Juve e sassuolo da anni fanno affari .


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che poi ci si focalizza sulla quantità di chilometri percorsi invece che su altri fattori ben più importanti come il loro essere sempre sul pezzo all’ottantesimo come al decimo, senza cali, e il loro devastare dal punto di vista fisico anche squadre rognose e tarate appunto sull’aspetto atletico. Sono queste le cose che fanno si che abbiano una media goal da Barcellona di Guardiola (e non è un’iperbole).
> 
> Anche perché pure l’Inda di Gonde è una squadra molto fisica, a inizio stagione facevano paura ma non hanno mai dato l’impressione di essere dei cyborg nonostante anche loro abbiano gente fisicatissima e adatta ad un certo tipo di calcio, e anzi, a una certa erano pure spompati. E adesso con la ripresa qualche problema lo stanno evidenziando. Infatti a nessuno è venuto in mente di dire certe cose sull’Inda.
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccomi qua..ricordo benissimo il finale dell'anno scorso, il pari regalato dalla Juve che garantì la CL visto che poi c'era solo da sistemare la pratica scansuolo...
> tutto too easy..


 
Ma ce ne sono pure altre. La Dopalanta che va a Roma con la Lazzie e vince facile con Wallace che fa tre degli errori che non ho mai visto nemmeno in Serie C. Guardacaso la Lazzie era fuori dalla corsa CL e fa passeggiare l’Atalanta, che poi in Coppa Italia restituisce il favore e la Lazzzzie vince la coppetta...

Lazio-Atalanta 1-3, Juventus-Atalanta 1-1, Atalanta-Sassuolo 3-1, le tre partite che ci hanno condannato, sarebbe bastato che da queste tre uscisse un punto in meno di quelli usciti effettivamente e saremmo andati in CL, tre partite una più marcia dell’altra che ci hanno condannato all’oblio è rallentato il processo di crescita di almeno tre anni.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eccomi qua..ricordo benissimo il finale dell'anno scorso, il pari regalato dalla Juve che garantì la CL visto che poi c'era solo da sistemare la pratica scansuolo...
> tutto too easy..



Ecco, rifatti gli occhi con le prodezze di Wallace







Ma che caso, eh? La Nazio era già fuori dai giochi CL, allora uno dei suoi decide di fare cappelle che manco in Lega Pro e i bergamosci vincono facile, per poi, raggiunto l’obiettivo CL, lasciar vincere facile facile la Coppa Italia alla Nazio come ringraziamento per quei tre punti fondamentali (perché se i bergamosci avessero anche solo pareggiato a Roma sarebbero rimasti fuori dalla CL, a conti fatti).

Schifosi.


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco, rifatti gli occhi con le prodezze di Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In tutto ciò la meravigliosa idea di regalare un centinaio di milioni all'Atalanta per i loro rottami e ciliegina sulla torta, dargli San Siro per la CL


----------



## kipstar (26 Giugno 2020)

detto che spero che possano vincere più partite possibili.....vorrò vedere ad agosto con la CL se riescono a continuare a correre così.....


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ecco, rifatti gli occhi con le prodezze di Wallace
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mamma mia... lo avevo rimosso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma ce ne sono pure altre. La Dopalanta che va a Roma con la Lazzie e vince facile con Wallace che fa tre degli errori che non ho mai visto nemmeno in Serie C. Guardacaso la Lazzie era fuori dalla corsa CL e fa passeggiare l’Atalanta, che poi in Coppa Italia restituisce il favore e la Lazzzzie vince la coppetta...
> 
> Lazio-Atalanta 1-3, Juventus-Atalanta 1-1, Atalanta-Sassuolo 3-1, le tre partite che ci hanno condannato, sarebbe bastato che da queste tre uscisse un punto in meno di quelli usciti effettivamente e saremmo andati in CL, tre partite una più marcia dell’altra che ci hanno condannato all’oblio è rallentato il processo di crescita di almeno tre anni.



Sarebbe anche bastato che la Juve praticamente già campione d'italia non facesse il diavolo a 4 per batterci allo stadium..con quel punto in più ci saremmo qualificati, invece hanno dato il 200% più solito arbitro a favore per batterci ad ogni costo..

Poi con la Dea una festa di paese...e il pareggio concordato..e come fa notare benissimo [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION] occhi all'asse economico Torino-Bergamo...per altro già in passato un vecchio gemellaggio..


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2020)

Io cito solo questo dato, serie A 2018-19, classifica dopo 8 turni appena prima che arrivasse il guru Bangsbo:

Juventus 24 
Napoli 18 
Inter 16 
Lazio 15 
Sampdoria 14 
Roma 14 
Fiorentina 13 
Sassuolo 13 
Parma 13 
Milan 12 
Genoa 12* 
Torino 12 
Cagliari 9 
Spal 9 
Udinese 8 
Bologna 7 
*Atalanta 6 *
Empoli 5 
Frosinone 1 
Chievo -1


Da lì in poi stagione sempre piene, con preliminari ecc., zero infortuni e condizione fisica sempre a mille: in estate, autunno, inverno e primavera. Evidentemente l'aria di Bergamo è speciale...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io cito solo questo dato, serie A 2018-19, classifica dopo 8 turni appena prima che arrivasse il guru Bangsbo:
> 
> Juventus 24
> Napoli 18
> ...



Ahahahahah la casualità...

No ma sono i milanisti i rosiconi.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il sospetto viene, c'è da dire però che in Europa ci sono altre squadre che tengono i loro ritmi e la loro intensità, il calcio attuale si sta spostando in quella direzione. A noi sembrano alieni perché in Italia siamo indietro sotto tutti i punti di vista, in più loro fanno mercato puntando proprio giocatori con quelle caratteristiche.




Il punto è che dalla seconda parte del girone Champions hanno corso il doppio di tutti anche in europa..


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Giugno 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io cito solo questo dato, serie A 2018-19, classifica dopo 8 turni appena prima che arrivasse il guru Bangsbo:
> 
> Juventus 24
> Napoli 18
> ...



Per l'amor di dio, ognuno crede quello che vuole.

Certo che se bastasse Bangsbo, allora mi chiederei perchè pure AEK Atene e Antalyaspor, società dove ha lavorato prima dell'Atalanta, non abbiano avuto risultati simili.

Poi che il danese sia un bravissimo preparatore non lo metto in dubbio, ha scritto tanto e tratta questa materia da decenni, certamente non è l'ultimo dei bischeri.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mah, sui loro ritmi, parliamone...
> 
> E comunque se vedo una Formula 1 che va da Formula 1 non mi stupisco, se vedo una Formula 3 che da due giri di pista alle Formula 2 e lotta alla pari con le Formula 1 beh, li sento odore di bruciato, sempre per usare un eufemismo.
> 
> Tradotto: che il Barcellona di Guardiola avesse una media goal da quasi tre a partita ci sta, essendo una squadra all time sia per gioco che per singoli, che l’Atalanta abbia la capacità di produrre una mole offensiva simile a quella di quel Barca,come ho mostrato in un altro post (peraltro in un contesto più difficile per il gioco d’attacco come quello italiano, che è sempre superiore al campionato spagnolo in tattica e difesa, e non di poco), non ci credo manco se lo vedo. E infatti, pur vedendolo, non ci credo.


A dirla tutta nemmeno il Barcellona di Guardiola è stato esente da sospetti di Doping. In Spagna ai tempi dell'indagine sul Dottor Eufemiano Fuentes, quasi si scoprì che tra i suoi atleti potevano esserci tennisti o squadre di calcio si insabbio tutto e pagarono solo i ciclisti (paradossalmente non quelli spagnoli ma Bassi e Ulrich perché indagati in Italie e Svizzera).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> A dirla tutta nemmeno il Barcellona di Guardiola è stato esente da sospetti di Doping. In Spagna ai tempi dell'indagine sul Dottor Eufemiano Fuentes, quasi si scoprì che tra i suoi atleti potevano esserci tennisti o squadre di calcio si insabbio tutto e pagarono solo i ciclisti (paradossalmente non quelli spagnoli ma Bassi e Ulrich perché indagati in Italie e Svizzera).



Non so sul Barca ma li avevano alcuni tra i migliori singoli della storia del calcio e un gioco fantastico, aveva più senso. Che l’Atalanta segni quanto quel Barca contro difese più forti peraltro è invece roba da fantascienza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Giugno 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il punto è che dalla seconda parte del girone Champions hanno corso il doppio di tutti anche in europa..



Dati alla mano non è cosi


----------



## sipno (26 Giugno 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di dio, ognuno crede quello che vuole.
> 
> Certo che se bastasse Bangsbo, allora mi chiederei perchè pure AEK Atene e Antalyaspor, società dove ha lavorato prima dell'Atalanta, non abbiano avuto risultati simili.
> 
> Poi che il danese sia un bravissimo preparatore non lo metto in dubbio, ha scritto tanto e tratta questa materia da decenni, certamente non è l'ultimo dei bischeri.



Fingi di essere un proprietario di un club...
Che faresti? Faresti dopare o no i tuoi giocatori?

Dipende dalla tua morale.

Penso che l'atalanta che va a braccetto con la Gobba, Morale non sappia nemmeno come si scrive...


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

Per me vi fate i film. Stiamo parlando di una squadra che è cmq forte (Ilicic, Gomez, Zapata davanti) ma che è quarta in classifica a 20 punti dalla prima.

Eliminata al primo turno serio di Coppa Italia.

Passata in Champions all'ultima giornata.

Sono bravi e stanno facendo bene. Punto.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non so sul Barca ma li avevano alcuni tra i migliori singoli della storia del calcio e un gioco fantastico, aveva più senso. Che l’Atalanta segni quanto quel Barca contro difese più forti peraltro è invece roba da fantascienza.



Si indubbiamente. Un paragone sensato è il Valencia di Cooper, squadra che andava a 1000 all'ora, che faceva plusvalenze mostruose vendendo ciofeche a prezzi esorbitanti (Gerard, Mendieta, lopez, Kily Gonzales, ecc...tutti giocatori che hanno fallito fuori dal Valenzia).


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di dio, ognuno crede quello che vuole.
> 
> Certo che se bastasse Bangsbo, allora mi chiederei perchè pure AEK Atene e Antalyaspor, società dove ha lavorato prima dell'Atalanta, non abbiano avuto risultati simili.
> 
> Poi che il danese sia un bravissimo preparatore non lo metto in dubbio, ha scritto tanto e tratta questa materia da decenni, certamente non è l'ultimo dei bischeri.




Evidentemente in quelle due società hanno un concetto di moralità diverso...

Inoltre chissà come mai appena un giocatore lascia l’Atalanta ridiventa il bidone che è sempre stato, ma anche questo è un caso.

A me pare di leggere le stesse cose che si dicevano sui “miracoli” di tanti atleti poi pescati a barare: come non ricordare la favola Lance Armstrong. Chi sollevava dubbi sul texano che sconfitto il tumore era tornato invincibile e vincente era solo un rosicone, poi sappiamo com’è finita.

Ma finché non pescano qualche atalantino è evidente che hanno ragione le anime candide.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dati alla mano non è cosi



Se io mi metto a camminare per 90 minuti faccio più km di tanti giocatori di serie A. I dati alla mani sui km non servono a nulla.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Giugno 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Evidentemente in quelle due società hanno un concetto di moralità diverso...
> 
> Inoltre chissà come mai appena un giocatore lascia l’Atalanta ridiventa il bidone che è sempre stato, ma anche questo è un caso.
> 
> ...



Finché non salta fuori un caso restano fantasie. 

Casomai vedremo.

Io preferisco notare che sono un società organizzata, con un settore giovanile stellare, scouting tra i migliori in Italia, un allenatore che ha saputo rischiare creando un gioco unico, nuovo, innovativo. Già questo porta un certo tipo di risultati.

Al Milan non siamo rosiconi. Piuttosto veniamo da dieci anni di cialtroni e di schifezze accumulando un ritardo tale che le società ben gestite del 2020 ci sembrano fantascienza, oppure dopati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Giugno 2020)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Man, sinceramente mi sembrano accuse senza senso ragazzi. Se andate a vedere la classifica sulle squadre che corrono più km quest’anno l’Atalanta è al 9 posto. L’Inter domina questa classifica.
> Piuttosto farei i complimenti a Gasperini visto che ieri ha fatto un secondo tempo con la difesa schierata a centrocampo...coraggio e rischio ben premiati.
> Pressing attuato perfettamente e tanto possesso palla con la Lazio a CORRERE dietro il pallone.
> In Champions possono tranquillamente imitare l’Ajax dello scorso anno...


Non è il numero di km che fai, è l'intensità che tieni. E obiettivamente quell'intensità l'ho vista tenere solo ai bombati della Juve.


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Evidentemente in quelle due società hanno un concetto di moralità diverso...
> 
> Inoltre chissà come mai appena un giocatore lascia l’Atalanta ridiventa il bidone che è sempre stato, ma anche questo è un caso.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo una squadra italiana che è un Eccellenza e qui si parla di doping e moralità senza uno straccio di prove.
Che schifo! Teniamoci i Pallotta e Eliott che porteranno le più blasonate Roma e Milan a giocare bene e vincere.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una squadra italiana che è un Eccellenza e qui si parla di doping e moralità senza uno straccio di prove.
> Che schifo! Teniamoci i Pallotta e Eliott che porteranno le più blasonate Roma e Milan a giocare bene e vincere.



Potevi anche inneggiare al tuo presidente ovino che fuori dallo stivale non puccia mai


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finché non salta fuori un caso restano fantasie.
> 
> Casomai vedremo.
> 
> ...




Sono fantasie anche pensare che mezze seghe diventino in pochi mesi una macchina da guerra con un atletismo incredibile e con una media gol da far impallidire le più forti squadre della storia del calcio, tutto in modo casuale e senza che la cosa non puzzi. 

Ma sono io che penso male, può darsi, però aspetto ancora che qualche fenomeno dell’Atalanta si confermi fuori da Bergamo. Tuttavia l’esperienza mi ha insegnato che nel mondo dello sport i miracoli non esistono, indipendentemente dal fatto che vengano beccati o meno.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una squadra italiana che è un Eccellenza e qui si parla di doping e moralità senza uno straccio di prove.
> Che schifo! Teniamoci i Pallotta e Eliott che porteranno le più blasonate Roma e Milan a giocare bene e vincere.




Io parlo di mele e tu mi parli di limoni...che c’entrano le dirigenze di due squadre se stiamo parlando delle prestazioni, diciamo esagerate, di un gruppo di giocatori che un anno e mezzo fa (non anni, mesi eh) erano quart’ultimi e, casualmente dopo l’ingaggio di un certo preparatore, sono quarti in Italia e tra le prime otto d’Europa, e da allora corrono sempre senza nessun calo fisico, nemmeno fisiologico, che strano...Sarà, comunque io continuo ad aspettare che qualche giocatore atalantino si ripeta anche al fuori del “favoloso” ambiente bergamasco....ma mi sa che dovrò aspettare a lungo.


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Giugno 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono fantasie anche pensare che mezze seghe diventino in pochi mesi una macchina da guerra con un atletismo incredibile e con una media gol da far impallidire le più forti squadre della storia del calcio, tutto in modo casuale e senza che la cosa non puzzi.
> 
> Ma sono io che penso male, può darsi, però aspetto ancora che qualche fenomeno dell’Atalanta si confermi fuori da Bergamo. Tuttavia l’esperienza mi ha insegnato che nel mondo dello sport i miracoli non esistono, indipendentemente dal fatto che vengano beccati o meno.



Il punto è esattamente codesto. Se per dieci anni non hai avuto che cialtroni finisci per pensare che le cose siano "casuali".

È l'esatto opposto. È competenza. Quelli dell'Atalanta, nella fattispecie, corrono in media MENO di quelli del Milan, e di molte altre squadre, eppure recuperano 6 volte (!!!) Il numero di palloni che del Milan, oltre il doppio di qualunque altra squadra. Se si dopano non lo so, sicuramente però stanno meglio in campo e sono più organizzati.

Il Milan di Sacchi fu costruito tutto su questi concetti. Come ama ripetere lui, eravamo la squadra che correva meno di tutti eppure tutti pensavano il contrario. I milanisti abbastanza vecchi dovrebbero ricordare quello che al tempo veniva detto dei metodi di Pincolini... sono sospetti che vengono fuori sempre, periodicamente, nel calcio.

Ma ripeto che ognuno crede quello che vuole, fino a quando non salta fuori un caso sono solo illazioni.


----------



## unbreakable (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Abbiamo una squadra italiana che è un Eccellenza e qui si parla di doping e moralità senza uno straccio di prove.
> Che schifo! Teniamoci i Pallotta e Eliott che porteranno le più blasonate Roma e Milan a giocare bene e vincere.



ma quale se c'è uno che non è morale è proprio gasperini ricordiamo le sue dichiarazioni :

- calciopoli non esiste
- l'inter ha vinto solo grazie a calciopoli
- il doping non esiste

poi ovviamente come ho scritto ieri a mille contro gli avversari della juve e ogni tanto qualche sconfitta con delle squadre piccole come la spal (con cui ha avuto numerosi scambi di giocatori negli anni) giusto per non dare troppo nell'occhio e non avvicinarsi troppo..
sempre detto questi sono gli scudieri di prima fascia della juventus..ed ora se li sono portati dietro pure in champions league..
..i dubbi ci sono tutti sulle innumerevoli controprestazioni dei calciatori usciti e pagati apeso d'oro da bergamo che casualmente o vanno incontro a infortuni che ti logorano la carriera oppure non ripetono le stesse prestazioni che hanno offerto a bergamo..noi pensiamo che sia il famoso "peso di san siro" ma quando ci sono gli spalti deserti di che peso parliamo ? sono giocatori normali ipervalutati nella realtà orobica che permettono a loro di acquisire sempre più potere in modo tale da difendere sempre meglio i bianconeri..
per quelli che non prevedevano che l'atalanta rimontasse vi consiglio di andare avedere cosa è succesos in austria..il salisburgo era indietro di 6-7 punti dal lask linz..questi sono stati pizzicati ad allenarsi prima ed hanno ovviamente avuto 6-7 punti di penalizzazione(anche per la lazio erano circolate queste voci)..con le distanze appianate il lask linz ha perso nel gione di playoffs le prime 3-4 partite consentendo al salisburgo di prendere le distanze..e evedrete le stesse cose succedono in italia..inter ha pareggiato e lazio perso vedrete che la lazio si distanzierà ancora perchè la stagione deve essere conclusa in fretta sia perchè si vogliono concentrare con tutta calma sulla champions sia perchè non vogliono asoslutamente di arrivare punto a punto alla fine


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il punto è esattamente codesto. Se per dieci anni non hai avuto che cialtroni finisci per pensare che le cose siano "casuali".
> 
> È l'esatto opposto. È competenza. Quelli dell'Atalanta, nella fattispecie, corrono in media MENO di quelli del Milan, e di molte altre squadre, eppure recuperano 6 volte (!!!) Il numero di palloni che del Milan, oltre il doppio di qualunque altra squadra. Se si dopano non lo so, sicuramente però stanno meglio in campo e sono più organizzati.
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma il Milan di Sacchi aveva almeno 6-7 giocatori che hanno fatto la storia del calcio, non aveva mezze seghe che al di fuori di Bergamo hanno fatto tutti pena. Idem il Barcellona di Guardiola o l’Ajax di Crujiff o il Bayern di Beckembauer che, non a caso, hanno primeggiato anche nelle nazionali. 

E no ti sbagli, sul Milan di Sacchi nessuno ha mai detto o sospettato qualcosa sulla preparazione atletica, sul Barcellona si, ma sul Milan sacchiano nessuno ha mai sospettato pratiche illecite. Perché il dominio di quel Milan non era fisico ma tecnico e tattico.

Sul fatto che l’Atalanta corra meno degli altri non è un argomento soddisfacente per tanti motivi, ad es. se in pochi minuti segni 3 gol è evidente che poi controlli e la partita si addormenta. Il punto è che questi non hanno un calo fisico da mesi, o meglio, da quando è arrivato il “guru”, pur giocando stagioni lunghissime. Che poi dopo oltre 3 mesi di inattività questi corrano come non mai, anche con temperature estreme, mentre tutte le altre squadre, italiane e non, faticano tanto, secondo me è una cosa molto strana. Ma, ripeto, non voglio convincere nessuno, solo che a me, quando si parla di splendide favole in ambito sportivo, mi si alza il sopracciglio come ad Ancelotti.


----------



## Rivera10 (26 Giugno 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il punto è esattamente codesto. Se per dieci anni non hai avuto che cialtroni finisci per pensare che le cose siano "casuali".
> 
> È l'esatto opposto. È competenza. Quelli dell'Atalanta, nella fattispecie, corrono in media MENO di quelli del Milan, e di molte altre squadre, eppure recuperano 6 volte (!!!) Il numero di palloni che del Milan, oltre il doppio di qualunque altra squadra. Se si dopano non lo so, sicuramente però stanno meglio in campo e sono più organizzati.
> 
> ...



Io sono un vecchio milanista e ricordo il Milan di Sacchi e non ho mai sentito alcunché nei confronti dei metodi di Piccolini. Cosa che non si puo' dire di gente come Bangsbo, Ventrone e Moggi per cui esistono sentenze. Se fossimo stati dopati come i gobbi o altri non avremmo assistito ad esempio al finale di stagione del 90 in cui fu evidente a tutti che eravamo allo stremo. Quando poi dici che sull' Atalanta solo solo illazioni quelle degli utenti sono d' accordo ma è difficile pensare che una squadra in un anno non abbia mai flessioni e sia fisicamente piu' pronta e ricettiva di tutte le altre.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

Alcune considerazioni
- se corricchio alla media di 10 min al km (cioè pianissimo) faccio 9 km in 90 minuti... se faccio 50 scatti da 100 me a tutta faccio 5 km, quale delle due attività mi affaticherà di più?
- tutti i giocatori che escono dall'atalanta, tutti, si dimostrano scarsi o mediocri... il più forte è forse kessie (e ho detto tutto); il più emblematico è Cristante: riserva al milan, riserva al benfica. riserva al pescara già retrocesso, fenomeno assoluto all'Atalanta, mediocrissimo alla Roma.
- tutti i giocatori che arrivano all'atalanta da giovani scommesse o da giocatori che hanno fallito altrove diventano fenomeni di atletismo e applicazione: prendiamo anche il solo Iliicic a ragione è considerato il più talentuoso, ha fallito praticamente in tutte le squadre in cui è stato eccetto l'Atalanta.
- Nessuno ha mai sollevato dubbi sul Chievo dei miracoli, sulla Lazio di adesso, sullo stesso Foggia di Zeman, perché? perché facevano prestazioni naturali.
- ciò che conta non sono i km percorsi ma la lucidità di gambe e di pensiero che questi anni al 90' come al 1' minuto, le loro partite sono alquanto "strane".


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Io parlo di mele e tu mi parli di limoni...che c’entrano le dirigenze di due squadre se stiamo parlando delle prestazioni, diciamo esagerate, di un gruppo di giocatori che un anno e mezzo fa (non anni, mesi eh) erano quart’ultimi e, casualmente dopo l’ingaggio di un certo preparatore, sono quarti in Italia e tra le prime otto d’Europa, e da allora corrono sempre senza nessun calo fisico, nemmeno fisiologico, che strano...Sarà, comunque io continuo ad aspettare che qualche giocatore atalantino si ripeta anche al fuori del “favoloso” ambiente bergamasco....ma mi sa che dovrò aspettare a lungo.



Sono stupidaggini.
L'Atalanta era in basso perché aveva subito lo shock dell'eliminazione dalle Coppe, un doppio turno perso ai rigori dopo aver dominato creando 40 palle gol contro 0.
E vatti a rivedere pure le prime gare di campionato dell'anno scorso: 3-3 a Roma, 2-2 a Milano. E difficoltà con le piccole soprattutto in casa. Difficoltà che ha confermato di avere anche quest'anno.
L'analisi è molto semplice.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sono stupidaggini.
> L'Atalanta era in basso perché aveva subito lo shock dell'eliminazione dalle Coppe, un doppio turno perso ai rigori dopo aver dominato creando 40 palle gol contro 0.
> E vatti a rivedere pure le prime gare di campionato dell'anno scorso: 3-3 a Roma, 2-2 a Milano. E difficoltà con le piccole soprattutto in casa. Difficoltà che ha confermato di avere anche quest'anno.
> L'analisi è molto semplice.




Si, l’analisi è semplice: da quando è arrivato il guru l’Atalanta non ha più infortuni e corrono tutti come cavalli. Inoltre nessun atalantino ha ripetuto le mirabolanti prestazioni viste a Bergamo. Ma è solo un caso


----------



## Beppe85 (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Sono stupidaggini.
> L'Atalanta era in basso perché aveva subito lo shock dell'eliminazione dalle Coppe, un doppio turno perso ai rigori dopo aver dominato creando 40 palle gol contro 0.
> E vatti a rivedere pure le prime gare di campionato dell'anno scorso: 3-3 a Roma, 2-2 a Milano. E difficoltà con le piccole soprattutto in casa. Difficoltà che ha confermato di avere anche quest'anno.
> L'analisi è molto semplice.



Cristante, Gagliardini, Caldara, Conti, Spinazzola.
Tutti fenomeni che appena arrivati in altra squadra hanno fallito.
Quelli rimasti a Bergamo corrono da 2 anni come fossero cavalli ma no... sono solo stupidaggini!
Libero di pensarla come vuoi.
Io la penso come Zeman e come tantissimi qua sul forum.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Finché non salta fuori un caso restano fantasie.
> 
> Casomai vedremo.
> 
> ...



Ma non è vero. Anche la Lazio è ben gestita e sta ottenendo risultati superiori anche ai gobbi 2.0 di Bergamo, eppure nessuno solleva certi dubbi su di loro. E la Lazio a differenza dei bergamosci ha anche vinto qualcosa nell’ultimo decennio.

È che c’è modo e modo di fare le cose. Contro l’Atalanta anche squadre marcatamente fisiche sembrano delle squadre di calcio femminile in confronto ai cavalieri della tavola rotonda del prode Gasperini.




mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si, l’analisi è semplice: da quando è arrivato il guru l’Atalanta non ha più infortuni e corrono tutti come cavalli. Inoltre nessun atalantino ha ripetuto le mirabolanti prestazioni viste a Bergamo. Ma è solo un caso



Ma ovvio che è un caso. 

Lo sanno tutti che basta essere preparati e competenti per mettere su una squadra che, in Italia, tenga una media goal superiore a quella del Barcellona di Guardiola in Spagna (qui i dati https://www.milanworld.net/atalanta...treaming-vt91033-post2073847.html#post2073847 ) contro difese più forti, peraltro, perché le difese italiane sono indubbiamente superiori a quelle della Liga, figuriamoci. 

Mica c’è bisogno del doping per fare robe che faceva una squadra finita tra quelle leggendarie della storia del calcio, con diversi giocatori all time great nel proprio ruolo.

E pazienza se poi fuori da Bergamo nessuno, dico nessuno, ripeto nessuno di questi fenomeni di giocatori si esprime anche solo al 30% della sua forma di Bergamo.

E pazienza anche se il gobbo grillo salterino Gasperini è arrivato a 62 anni con una prestigiosissima bacheca di zeru tituli, è perché è troppo avanti per il resto del mondo del calcio sporco, conservatore e retrogrado, ecco perché non ha fatto incetta di tripleti come avrebbe dovuto e potuto fare.

Ma sicuramente, anche qui, i prossimi anni mostrerà a tutti quanto è vincente lontano da Bergamo, visto che i suoi fenomeni bergamosci si stanno mettendo in mostra internazionalmente non avrà difficoltà a trovare un top club che gli dia una chance...

Poi quando farà (nuovamente) la fine del Giampiattola di turno voglio vedere...


----------



## Manue (26 Giugno 2020)

Ragazzi scusate, ho la memoria corta...
Il Genoa di Gasperini correva come quest' Atalanta?

Onestamente anche a me impressiona quanto questi corrano e non abbiano mai flessioni, mai.
Ogni anno, sempre di più.
Prendono uno scandalo a caso e lo trasformano in Maradona, vedi Pasalic.

Non ho voglia di sospettare poiché la mia squadra del cuore mi fa passar la voglia di calcio, 
se non per il minimo sindacale che è, appunto, guardare le sue partite...
però se mi fermo ad osservare, 
ammetto che a Bergamo qualcosa non torna e questi stanno correndo a 1000 da inizio Luglio!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni
> - se corricchio alla media di 10 min al km (cioè pianissimo) faccio 9 km in 90 minuti... se faccio 50 scatti da 100 me a tutta faccio 5 km, quale delle due attività mi affaticherà di più?
> - tutti i giocatori che escono dall'atalanta, tutti, si dimostrano scarsi o mediocri... il più forte è forse kessie (e ho detto tutto); il più emblematico è Cristante: riserva al milan, riserva al benfica. riserva al pescara già retrocesso, fenomeno assoluto all'Atalanta, mediocrissimo alla Roma.
> - tutti i giocatori che arrivano all'atalanta da giovani scommesse o da giocatori che hanno fallito altrove diventano fenomeni di atletismo e applicazione: prendiamo anche il solo Iliicic a ragione è considerato il più talentuoso, ha fallito praticamente in tutte le squadre in cui è stato eccetto l'Atalanta.
> ...



Perfetto.



Manue ha scritto:


> Il Genoa di Gasperini correva come quest' Atalanta?



Ahahahahah manco per scherzo. Manco lontanamente proprio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Manco il Tyson dell’88 aveva ste vene così in evidenza. Beh guardiamo il lato positivo, ora risparmieranno in lacci emostatici.


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero. Anche la Lazio è ben gestita e sta ottenendo risultati superiori anche ai gobbi 2.0 di Bergamo, eppure nessuno solleva certi dubbi su di loro. E la Lazio a differenza dei bergamosci ha anche vinto qualcosa nell’ultimo decennio.
> 
> È che c’è modo e modo di fare le cose. Contro l’Atalanta anche squadre marcatamente fisiche sembrano delle squadre di calcio femminile in confronto ai cavalieri della tavola rotonda del prode Gasperini.
> 
> ...



Nei prossimi anni Gasperini andrà in pensione, continuerai a denigrarlo e vedrai un calcio in cui l'Atalanta fa come il Lecce e perde 2-7 e 1-4.
Sarai felice così, amen. Ce ne faremo una ragione.

Siamo il paese dei rosiconi e degli illazionisti.
Gasperini pompa e non vince niente allenando con Genoa e Atalanta.
Se dovesse andare avanti in Champions ti vengo a prendere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Nei prossimi anni Gasperini andrà in pensione, continuerai a denigrarlo e vedrai un calcio in cui l'Atalanta fa come il Lecce e perde 2-7 e 1-4.
> Sarai felice così, amen. Ce ne faremo una ragione.
> 
> Siamo il paese dei rosiconi e degli illazionisti.
> ...



Ma come andare in pensione? Scusami, dopo quello che sta facendo mi vuoi dire che nessun top club vorrà offrire le luci della ribalta ad un top come Gasperini? E perché mai? Manco in Premier e in Spagna? Se è così in gamba sarebbe un delitto che nessun club di alto livello gli offrisse una possibilità. 

Rosiconi e illazionisti, infatti anche verso la Lazio c’è pieno di queste illazioni, ah no, non ci sono, strano... 

E si che la Lazio qualcosa ha vinto negli ultimi dieci anni, molto più di noi per cominciare. Chissà perché le illazioni ci sono solo verso i gobbi 2.0, che non vedono più un trofeo dal ‘63 (l’unico della loro storia).


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma come andare in pensione? Scusami, dopo quello che sta facendo mi vuoi dire che nessun top club vorrà offrire le luci della ribalta ad un top come Gasperini? E perché mai?
> 
> Rosiconi e illazionisti, infatti anche verso la Lazio c’è pieno di queste illazioni, ah no, non ci sono, strano...
> 
> E si che la Lazio qualcosa ha vinto negli ultimi dieci anni, molto più di noi per cominciare.



Stai confrontando una squadra che gioca in una città con 3 milioni di abitanti con una che gioca in una di 100.000.
Recentemente il Sig.Galliani ha detto che mai una squadra con il bacino dell'Atalanta era arrivata ai quarti di Champions. Mai nella storia del calcio!!!
Ah... ma vince meno della Juventus.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Stai confrontando una squadra che gioca in una città con 3 milioni di abitanti con una che gioca in una di 100.000.
> Recentemente il Sig.Galliani ha detto che mai una squadra con il bacino dell'Atalanta era arrivata ai quarti di Champions. Mai nella storia del calcio!!!
> Ah... ma vince meno della Juventus.



Ma appunto, sto dicendo che il grillo salterino Gasperini è talmente bravo che sarebbe profondamente ingiusto se non avesse la possibilità di misurarsi in una piazza con più mezzi e ambizioni...

Poi il fatto che la Lazio sia di Roma c’entra e non c’entra, visto che le due romane non mi pare che abbiano una storia vincente nè mi pare che la Lazio abbia un fatturato superiore all’Atalentus (anzi, nel 2019 l’Atalentus ha avuto un fatturato di 188 milioni di euro, la Lazio 122, se non sbaglio).

Poi a Roma ci sono pure più pressioni, molte di più, che a Bergamo.

Ma poi che diamine c’entra il bacino d’utenza, io parlavo delle prestazioni. La Lazio quest’anno ha fatto una marea di prestazioni da grande squadra, ma non sono dei cyborg telecomandati.


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma appunto, sto dicendo che il grillo salterino Gasperini è talmente bravo che sarebbe profondamente ingiusto se non avesse la possibilità di misurarsi in una piazza con più mezzi e ambizioni...
> 
> Poi il fatto che la Lazio sia di Roma c’entra e non c’entra, visto che le due romane non mi pare che abbiano una storia vincente nè mi pare che la Lazio abbia un fatturato superiore all’Atalentus (anzi, nel 2019 l’Atalentus ha avuto un fatturato di 188 milioni di euro, la Lazio 122, se non sbaglio).
> 
> ...



Quello che non capisci è che una squadra non la fa un allenatore. MA IL PROGETTO.
Come in tutte le cose c'è un delta che definisce un lavoratore, e questo dipende da contesto, dall'ambiente, dalla sintonia lavorativa che si instaura con i colleghi. Un anno può dare 60 in altri 90.
Guarda Ancelotti, c'è stato un anno che al Milan non ha vinto una gara in casa per 7 mesi e altri che ti ha portato le Champions. Guarda Mou, Zidane etc..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Quello che non capisci è che una squadra non la fa un allenatore. MA IL PROGETTO.
> Come in tutte le cose c'è un delta che definisce un lavoratore, e questo dipende da contesto, dall'ambiente, dalla sintonia lavorativa che si instaura con i colleghi. Un anno può dare 60 in altri 90.
> Guarda Ancelotti, c'è stato un anno che al Milan non ha vinto una gara in casa per 7 mesi e altri che ti ha portato le Champions. Guarda Mou, Zidane etc..



Nessuno discute l’importanza di un progetto, basti vedere a Liverpool. Il punto non è certo quello, il punto è questo



danjr ha scritto:


> Alcune considerazioni
> - se corricchio alla media di 10 min al km (cioè pianissimo) faccio 9 km in 90 minuti... se faccio 50 scatti da 100 me a tutta faccio 5 km, quale delle due attività mi affaticherà di più?
> - tutti i giocatori che escono dall'atalanta, tutti, si dimostrano scarsi o mediocri... il più forte è forse kessie (e ho detto tutto); il più emblematico è Cristante: riserva al milan, riserva al benfica. riserva al pescara già retrocesso, fenomeno assoluto all'Atalanta, mediocrissimo alla Roma.
> - tutti i giocatori che arrivano all'atalanta da giovani scommesse o da giocatori che hanno fallito altrove diventano fenomeni di atletismo e applicazione: prendiamo anche il solo Iliicic a ragione è considerato il più talentuoso, ha fallito praticamente in tutte le squadre in cui è stato eccetto l'Atalanta.
> ...



E questo



A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non c’è paragone col Verona, Diavolo. Riguardati la partita col Toro pre-Covid, li hanno distrutti fisicamente e il Toro era una delle squadre fisicamente più preparate della Serie A, a giocare contro l’Atalanta sembrava di vedere calcio femminile vs calcio maschile, col Toro nella parte muliebre, ma di che parliamo.
> 
> Ripeto: Real Madrid e Barcellona * 59 e 70 goal in 31 partite in Spagna (contro le note roccaforti che sono le difese della Liga  ), sti qua hanno 77 goal in 27 partite in Italia, *una media di quasi tre goal a partita *e un attacco che quello della Giuve a confronto sembra quello del Milan di Giampiattola, sta roba qua puzza più di un cadavere di tre giorni fa.
> 
> ...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahahahahah manco per scherzo. Manco lontanamente proprio.



Il genoa di Milito in quegli anni era la squadra di serie A che giocava su ritmi diversi da tutte le altre.
Non aveva un vasto numero di giocatori muscolari come questa atalanta ma i principi e le idee di gioco erano simili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il genoa di Milito in quegli anni era la squadra di serie A che giocava su ritmi diversi da tutte le altre.
> Non aveva un vasto numero di giocatori muscolari come questa atalanta ma i principi e le idee di gioco erano simili.



Si, è vero, ma non faceva nemmeno lontanamente prestazioni simili a quelle dell’Atalentus, a livello fisico, nonostante idee simili.

E i giocatori del Genoa di Gasperini non andavano in pezzi appena andavano in altre squadre, subendo svariati infortuni muscolari sospetti e vedendo le proprie prestazioni diventare la metà della metà di quelle di prima.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, è vero, ma non faceva nemmeno lontanamente prestazioni simili a quelle dell’Atalentus, a livello fisico, nonostante idee simili.



No assolutamente.
Ma questa atalanta è stata costruita con grande attenzione al lato fisico.
Nell'atalanta ci sono giusto 2-3 che danno del tu alla palla e che dettano tempi, ritmi e giocate ma gli altri a livello fisico sono delle bestie.
Poi non ti so dire se prendono la 'pozione magica' ma a livello fisico sono degli animali.
Gli esterni, giusto per fare un esempio, hanno grande corsa e grande esplosività ma poi quando occupano l'area hanno presenza quasi da centravanti, vedi il gol segnato di testa da gosens.
E il discorso potrebbe esser allargato ad altri.
Mica pasta frolla come calabria, calha , suso, musacchio, rodriguez, biglia, ecc ecc


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> No assolutamente.
> Ma questa atalanta è stata costruita con grande attenzione al lato fisico.
> Nell'atalanta ci sono giusto 2-3 che danno del tu alla palla e che dettano tempi, ritmi e giocate ma gli altri a livello fisico sono delle bestie.
> Poi non ti so dire se prendono la 'pozione magica' ma a livello fisico sono degli animali.
> ...



Vero, nondimeno che abbiano l’attacco attualmente migliore d’Europa (il City è l’unica squadra ad avere lo stesso numero di goal segnati in campionato, ma l’Atalanta ha meno partite quindi una media goal superiore, il City gioca in un campionato di livello più alto ma le difese italiane sono sempre un brutto cliente, specie a livello tattico) per me è un problema, nel senso che non mi torna per nulla. Siamo ben aldilà di una squadra costruita con intelligenza e sapienza, anche perché manco il City è fatto di macchine sempre lucido tutta la partita e performanti sempre allo stesso modo.

Vedremo nel prosieguo, sono proprio curioso di vedere quando tutti boccheggeranno col caldo estivo e sti qua andranno sempre agli stessi ritmi con la stessa lucidità per tutti i 90 minuti giocando ogni tre giorni sotto la canicola.


----------



## jacky (26 Giugno 2020)

Qui si nominano i Kessie, Cristante, Caldara, Spinazzola.
Ma con questi qui l'Atalanta arrivava in Intertoto eh... non vinceva mica scudetti.
Da come ne parlate sembra che fossero dei fenomeni.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ragazzi scusate, ho la memoria corta...
> Il Genoa di Gasperini correva come quest' Atalanta?
> 
> Onestamente anche a me impressiona quanto questi corrano e non abbiano mai flessioni, mai.
> ...



Fai solo un esperimento: cerca su YouTube “Suso skills assist goal genoa” e dimmi se correva come poi ha corso da noi


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il genoa di Milito in quegli anni era la squadra di serie A che giocava su ritmi diversi da tutte le altre.
> Non aveva un vasto numero di giocatori muscolari come questa atalanta ma i principi e le idee di gioco erano simili.



Però avevano milito, thiago Motta; poi palacio, ecc tutta gente più forte di qualcosia atalantino che poi è andata a vincere tutto.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Qui si nominano i Kessie, Cristante, Caldara, Spinazzola.
> Ma con questi qui l'Atalanta arrivava in Intertoto eh... non vinceva mica scudetti.
> Da come ne parlate sembra che fossero dei fenomeni.


Caldara ora è tornato... un po’ come De Roon, il perno del centrocampo: ha fatto un campionato pauroso con l’Atalanta, è andato in premier facendo schifo è retrocedendo in serie b, poi è tornato a fette legge a Bergamo


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2020)

jacky ha scritto:


> Qui si nominano i Kessie, Cristante, Caldara, Spinazzola.
> Ma con questi qui l'Atalanta arrivava in Intertoto eh... non vinceva mica scudetti.
> Da come ne parlate sembra che fossero dei fenomeni.



Hai detto la grandissima verità, chi sostiene che escano solo cessi dall'Atalanta è perchè probabilmente lo erano già prima 
Solo che qualsiasi cosa che esca da Bergamo viene super esaltata.
Senza contare che molti di loro venivan fatti giocare fuori ruolo , i quinti fatti giocare come quarti ad esempio, o altri vanno a zona quando col Gasp è uomo totale.
Suso con Gasp sembrava un altro giocatore, incredibile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Hai detto la grandissima verità, chi sostiene che escano solo cessi dall'Atalanta è perchè probabilmente lo erano già prima
> Solo che qualsiasi cosa che esca da Bergamo viene super esaltata.
> Senza contare che molti di loro venivan fatti giocare fuori ruolo , i quinti fatti giocare come quarti ad esempio, o altri vanno a zona quando col Gasp è uomo totale.
> Suso con Gasp sembrava un altro giocatore, incredibile.



Se fuori da Bergamo si rivelassero dei cessi pure questi qua che schiantano tutti e segnano più di chiunque altro in Europa avremmo la prova del nove.


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fuori da Bergamo si rivelassero dei cessi pure questi qua che schiantano tutti e segnano più di chiunque altro in Europa avremmo la prova del nove.



Per me la prova del nove è Suso, uno che non corre neanche a spingerlo con la carrozzella mentre a Genova correva


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (26 Giugno 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Per me la prova del nove è Suso, uno che non corre neanche a spingerlo con la carrozzella mentre a Genova correva



Beh ma pure nel 2016/2017 da noi fece una grande annata. Il primo anno di Montella, se ricordi. L’ultimo del Giannino.


----------



## danjr (26 Giugno 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Per me la prova del nove è Suso, uno che non corre neanche a spingerlo con la carrozzella mentre a Genova correva



La prova del nove è anche de roon


----------

